# Time to retrain the guys.



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hmm ...


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

That is a beauty.


----------



## 50chevy (Dec 13, 2014)

chonkie said:


> Hmm ...


Need to use other side of level


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Close enough!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

It's always easier to do it right the second time, or maybe not.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> Close enough!


Maybe for goverment work.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I like what you did. Looks like it worked well. I would have taken it back to the santee hub for fear of breaking the nipple when removing the other hub, because I've done that. What did you use to remove it? Hack saw and flat head screw driver or channel locks? I use a hub saver. It works well but does take practice. I did this trap replacement with it because it was a street 90 going into the shower drain. I strapped it after taking the photo. Anyhow, good work, Chonkie. I like to see other methods work well.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

50chevy said:


> Need to use other side of level


That's funny, thank you very much for the chuckle.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I like what you did. Looks like it worked well. I would have taken it back to the santee hub for fear of breaking the nipple when removing the other hub, because I've done that. What did you use to remove it? Hack saw and flat head screw driver


Hacksaw to make some relief cuts and flathead screwdriver. I have some fitting savers, just not with me at the time. I've gotten pretty good at peeling fittings off pipe though, and if i do break the pipe, i start peeling the broken pipe out of the next fitting.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

You learn to peel fitting really fast while out in the middle of no where.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I've done it plenty but a hub saver is more of a guarantee, in my opinion. I don't always get lucky when peeling nor have the room to get it all easily.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I was taking another look at your pics, and just realized that was a reducer in the 2" coupling going to a 1 1/2" trap.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I've done it plenty but a hub saver is more of a guarantee, in my opinion. I don't always get lucky when peeling nor have the room to get it all easily.


I hear ya. I've had to use a dremel with the flex extension and a sanding wheel to grind down the last little piece on the backside that I couldn't reach effectively with my screwdriver. Surprisingly quick too.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It's only back-pitched for a short distance...
No Problem...:laughing:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

chonkie said:


> I was taking another look at your pics, and just realized that was a reducer in the 2" coupling going to a 1 1/2" trap.


Haha. You caught that, huh? Yeah, it was from a coworker who had plumbed longer than me. The original drain he went to repair had no trap at all. Just the 2" 90 going into 2" copper with an improper connection. He didn't improve it too much with his rigging. He didn't wanna mess with the shower drain, I guess. Anyhow, that's cool that you have good luck with peeling the hub off. I wish I did. I cringe if I have to do it, haha.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Is he still a coworker?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

chonkie said:


> Is he still a coworker?


No. But i know he knew better. He was just being lazy, no excuse. I own my own company now.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Redwood said:


> It's only back-pitched for a short distance...
> No Problem...:laughing:


Yeah, plenty of G-force to just make it fly by!:laughing:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> No. But i know he knew better. He was just being lazy, no excuse. I own my own company now.


I do like the way he used his sharpie!:laughing:


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I like what you did. Looks like it worked well. I would have taken it back to the santee hub for fear of breaking the nipple when removing the other hub, because I've done that. What did you use to remove it? Hack saw and flat head screw driver or channel locks? I use a hub saver. It works well but does take practice. I did this trap replacement with it because it was a street 90 going into the shower drain. I strapped it after taking the photo. Anyhow, good work, Chonkie. I like to see other methods work well.


I have a buddy that told me he doesn't cut and peel when he needs to remove. What he does is leave enough out of the hub to put channel locks on. Then he uses a heat gun to heat the pipe. Once it's hot enough you put the pliers on it, twist and it'll peel right out....

I am gonna go buy a fitting and pipe just to try this, I just have to know lol.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Actually the heat work, I prefer a hub saver or hack saw and screw driver.


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

As an apprentice, a J-man taught me this:

1. Put glue on the inside of the pipe coming out of the hub
2. Light the glue on fire and let it burn for 30 seconds
3. Blow out the flame
3. Use Channel locks to pull the pipe out 

It works like a charm but, stay clear of the fumes! I've only used this technique twice since he showed me. Once to prove to another plumber that it works and the other because I was in a pinch.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

fhrooter72 said:


> As an apprentice, a J-man taught me this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds like a fun test for the shop. Gonna give it a try.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

All methods mentioned here are methods that work. Whatever is applicable, i use.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

fhrooter72 said:


> As an apprentice, a J-man taught me this:
> 
> 1. Put glue on the inside of the pipe coming out of the hub
> 2. Light the glue on fire and let it burn for 30 seconds
> ...


Sounds like a recipe for trouble with a spray foam insulated wall/house. Would be safer with a heat gun if you need to use heat.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

You guys know that heating plastic is toxic, right? Same with the socket saver, it just burns through the plastic. Luckily I quit making mistakes and haven't had to use mine for a few years. (Actually I just stopped doing new/remodel work..haha.)


----------

